# Getting smoke into meat on pelleted smoker



## scharnweber123 (May 31, 2015)

I have a gmg Jim Bowie smoker cooks great butt I'm not getting that good smoke into meat I have a tube that I fill my pellets to produce smoke butt it isn't enough. Need advice


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2015)

Maybe try using stronger flavored wood pellets different people have different tastes some like mesquite which I consider overpowering


----------



## the macdaddy (Jun 1, 2015)

What kind of temperature are you using?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, try different Pellets or get another one . You should run at 225* (IMHO) , and leave the door shut 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You lose too much when you open the door , heat Flavor from the Smoke and moisture the  meat produced in Cooking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Try some of this , you may run across an easy way .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## seenred (Jun 1, 2015)

scharnweber123 said:


> I have a gmg Jim Bowie smoker cooks great butt I'm not getting that good smoke into meat I have a tube that I fill my pellets to produce smoke butt it isn't enough. Need advice



This is a fairly common complaint from new pellet cooker owners who are used to the heavy smoke taste they have gotten from other types of smokers like stick burners or charcoal rigs.  Pellet grills burn more cleanly and efficiently than other types of pits, and so the smoke flavor they produce is more subtle than that heavy smoke you can get in those other rigs.  For that reason, there are some folks who are never very satisfied with pellet-smoked meats.  

A couple things you can do to get some more smoke:  First, run your rig at lower cooking temps.  The lower the set temp, the more smoke a pellet cooker will make.  I know guys who will smoke at the lowest setting their cooker will go for the first couple hours of a cook, then crank it up to finish the meat to the desired internal temp.  Some will even cold smoke for an hour or two...they leave the pellet grill's controller off, and use the tube smoker or other smoke generator only to get smoke into the meat...then start the grill and cook as you would any other time.  Next, you can try a variety of supplemental smoke generators.  If the tube isn't giving you enough smoke, you might try a Smoke Daddy...there's also another smoke box out there called the Blazin Smoker (sold by Blazin Grill Works) that makes a much heavier smoke than an Amazin Tube...but it's kinda big and bulky and takes up more grill space than a tube, and also uses a bunch more pellets.

Hope that helps...

Red


----------



## scharnweber123 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm running 225 I'm using the apple traeger pellets maybe those aren't as potent.


----------



## seenred (Jun 1, 2015)

scharnweber123 said:


> I'm running 225 I'm using the apple traeger pellets maybe those aren't as potent.



Yeah, that's another important thing I forgot...try different pellets.  The only pellets I've noticed to make a difference in taste or smoke production are CookinPellets 100% Hickory, or Lumberjack 100% Hickory.  Or, as already mentioned, you might try a mesquite pellet. 

Red


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 1, 2015)

scharnweber123 said:


> I'm running 225 I'm using the apple traeger pellets maybe those aren't as potent.


Apple produces a light fruity flavor switch to something stronger like pecan, hickory, cherry and see what you think


----------



## scharnweber123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yea I'll try that thanks for the advice


----------

